
Omitting first job out of college - HN_Arbor
So I&#x27;m at Company A and I&#x27;m planning on leaving for Company B for a variety of reasons. I will only be at Company A for 7 months.<p>After a 5-10 more years of experience I am planning on omitting Company A entirely. So if an employer &#x2F; investor were to ask about my background, I would say I graduated from School X and then worked at Companies B, C, ...<p>Is this a permissible thing to do? What do you think about this strategy?
======
duxup
I would be concerned that there may be some online resume, job sites with old
resumes, and etc out there floating around that if a prospective employer
found... they'd have questions.

"Hiding" things often looks worse to some folks.

I think leaving it on your resume and simply having an prepared answer as to
why Company A "wasn't a good fit at the time" is a far better choice / can
actually show a lot of thoughtfulness / growth.

~~~
HN_Arbor
I'm not concerned about this sort of online discovery. I have a low profile
online and I have never posted a resume publicly. My current position at
Company A isn't even on my Linkedin.

The major reason I'd be "hiding" it is since it is a short term position.

~~~
duxup
I guess nobody will find it then... probabbly.

Personally I wouldn't leave A off the resume. I would rather just be open
about my employment history rather than worry about a sort of facade.

I do wonder why you want to leave them off? Having a short stint at one
company isn't an inherently bad thing on a resume.

------
PaulHoule
I have been told by career councilors that you don't need to talk about jobs
that are 5-10 years in the past. For instance I am not going to say that I
worked at Burger King, Supervalu Supermarkets, as a mesosphere researcher,
assistant teaching summer camp, the soup kitchen, etc.

------
sarcasmatwork
What happens when someone asks what you did for ~7 months while at company A?
Why try and hide it? Seems suspicious....

~~~
HN_Arbor
I only needed to explain this to Company B. That isn't an issue. There's
little to suggest that anyone after Company B would even know I was at Company
A.

Besides, a good reason to hide it is it's a short term position.

------
uptown
You haven't explained why.

